# photodeluxe error: not enough ram?! [RESOLVED]



## rst

first time poster here.
adobe photodeluxe 2.0 (i know its old but i like the interface)
my OS is XP
my problem: when i start the program it says i dont have enough ram?!
the new computer i am using has way more ram than my last computer and it ran fine there. 
adobe has been absolutely no help in resolving it. i erally want to get this thing running. i have many old family photos that i have been restoring.

please help!


----------



## koala

*Re: photodeluxe error: not enough ram?!*

Hi, welcome to TSF

How much RAM does your new computer have?

Please post the error message in full. There may be something in the wording that points towards something other than RAM (eg virtual memory, disk space, etc)

Does the program close after the error?

Have you tried reinstalling PhotoDeluxe?


----------



## rst

*Re: photodeluxe error: not enough ram?!*

thanks for responding.
the program never actually starts up. when i try to open the program it simply goes to the small error message box which reads:
there is not enough memory (RAM) to launch photodeluxe.
then the button to quit. 

i have 1 GB of RAM. i have 194 GB of free space left. 2.19 ghz processor. AMD 3700+ processor. this machine ran world of warcraft (a game that has high requirements) very smoothly. 

i have tried the uninstall/re-install process. it, sadly, does nothing. its not the disc because i was able to install it on a work computer (which happens to be an ancient piece of junk) without of a problem. 

i'm starting to think i need a new photo program, which sucks. i've tried a few other programs like photo explosion, but the interfaces are terrible for photo editing.


----------



## koala

*Re: photodeluxe error: not enough ram?!*

Apparently this is a common problem involving virtual memory (swap file). Your system specs are fine.

First, uninstall PhotoDeluxe and reboot.

Go to Control Panel > System > Advanced tab > Performance 'Settings' button > Advanced tab > Virtual Memory 'Change' button.

Make a note of the current Initial and Max settings, in case this doesn't work and you want to revert.

Select 'Custom Size' and set Initial to 4000 and Maximum to 4095. Click the 'Set' button, and then OK out of this window, close down all programs and reboot.

Reinstall PhotoDeluxe.


This fixes a problem with the program where it needs a certain size for the swap file. From what I can tell, this size is a multiple which depends on the amount of RAM you've got, so you may need to experiment with the Initial setting (one site said it should be 3072, others give higher figures). Remember to reboot after changing this to activate it.


----------



## rst

*Re: photodeluxe error: not enough ram?!*

friend, that was amazing. your instructions were perfect. it works like a dream now. i've been restoring my families photos (which date back to the 1800's) and i haven't been able to work on them in months. 
so, i thank you and my family thanks you. ray:

one last question though; will making that adjustment do anything else to my pc? does it run better, slower, anything? not that i care that much, as long as i have this program running thats pretty much what matters.

again thanks,
benjamin
this is just a small sample of what you helped me save. its my great grandmother from the early 1900's.


----------



## koala

*Re: photodeluxe error: not enough ram?!*

No problem, I'm glad you got it fixed after all this time.


rst said:


> one last question though; will making that adjustment do anything else to my pc? does it run better, slower, anything? not that i care that much, as long as i have this program running thats pretty much what matters.


It shouldn't make any difference to the general running of your PC. Virtual memory is only used by Windows when you run out of RAM, and your new 4gb setting will be enough for the kind of work you're doing and most other Windows programs.

With 1gb RAM you have enough for photo editing. If you were using Photoshop for large images made of muliple layers then I would recommend an extra gig, but I think you're fine for PhotoDeluxe.

Nice work on the restoration!


----------



## rst

cool. thanks for all the help.


----------



## gsm

As you can see at *here* the problem can be resolved by adjusting the virtual memory settings but the cause is in a dll of XP SP2 and can be fixed with a hotfix from MS and it should also be fixed in XP-SP3.

See http://support.microsoft.com/kb/894472/en-us


----------



## koala

Thanks for taking the time to post this extra info, gsm. Very helpful. ray:


----------



## Miz_Lu

My thanks also - this solution is still working! And I was lazy - did not even delete PhotoDeluxe and then reinstall. Just made the change and rebooted. Thank you so much for knowing what you are talking about!


----------

